# criminelles amatrices



## giuseppegg

Bonjour, je demande un avis à tout le monde. 
Dans le roman que j'ai sous les yeux en ce moment il y a de temps en temps des jeux de mots 'intraduisibles'
(il n'y a même pas un chat, sauf celui du premier étage, par exemple). Et puis il il en a de très subtils.
Et d'autres qui ne le sont peutêtre pas... dans une scène il est question d'une sécretaire qui a tué son ex; et don sur "Le Parisien"
il y a un "filet surtitré" Homicide, et le narrateur nous dit:

Les détectives connaissent leur métier, ils sont spécialistes de ce genre de criminelles amatrices

Je me demande si, lié au sens premier (criminel amateur, au féminin), il n'y serait ici, aussi, un sens qui aurait affaire à la nature passionnelle
du crime

Titre de l'article que le Narrateur lit: "Une sécretaire abat son compagnon".

merci à tous, et bonne fin de semaine, g


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Giuseppe.

Je vois un premier jeu, implicite, entre _secrétaires professionnelles_ et _criminelles amatrices_, et un deuxième jeu entre _criminelles amatrices _et _criminelles à matrices_.


----------



## giuseppegg

merci Logospreference, donc c'est... cauchemardesque... je ne les avais pas tous vu... vous pouvez revenir sur le dernier? merci - vos suggestions toujours richissimes et enrichissant, très utiles pour moi, merci bien G


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Criminelles à matrices_ : criminelles qui peuvent déjà être ou devenir mères. Il y a contraste ou paradoxe. Pour passer, ce jeu de mot a besoin, me semble-t-il, du premier contraste entre _secrétaires professionnelles_ et _criminelles amatrices. _


----------



## simenon

Mon oreille italophone sent à l'instant le jeu signalé par Giuseppe (amatrice= non professionnel et amatrice= celle qui aime), mais en lisant la réponse de Logospreference, qui ne fait aucune allusion à ce deuxième sens, je commence à me demander si ce n'est pas une faute dûe à l'italien (où le mot correspondant a les deux sens). En ce cas-là, à mon avis, il n'y a pas de jeux de mots.


----------



## giuseppegg

ah, voilà. Donc pour un francophone amateur n'est que "dilettante"; et non pas un homme qui se conduit en Dom Juan. Est-il possible? Merci Logos, merci Simenon G


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si, le jeu de mot entre les deux sens de _amateur_ est possible également en français. Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais je n'ai pas voulu dire qu'il n'y avait pas jeu de mots. Je ne l'ai pas vu, car alors _amatrices _serait le substantif, et_ criminelles_ l'adjectif, tandis que j'en étais dans l'idée inverse, _criminelles_ en substantif et _amatrices_ en adjectif.


----------



## giuseppegg

ah, merci, alors je vais tout reconsideré... Mais donc à votre avis quel est le jeu de mots qui a le plus de relief, finalement? Je m'égare un peu, là... (merci G)


----------



## Logospreference-1

En français on voit plutôt des détectives être spécialistes de criminels, substantif, occasionnels. Cela ne veut pas dire que j'aie raison de m'être laissé enfermer dans cette idée. L'autre interprétation est diablement osée : ces secrétaires seraient passionnées par l'idée de tuer leurs amants !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Guiseppegg,

Je crois pour ma part qu'il faut arrêter de vouloir trouver des jeux de mots partout. 
Les criminelles amatrices sont des criminelles occasionnelles qui doivent certainement laisser des tas d'indices derrière elles, facilitant grandement la tâche des policiers, contrairement aux professionnels du crime qui leur donnent beaucoup plus de fils à retordre !


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai compris exactement la même chose que Karine.  Pas de jeu de mots, donc.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord qu'il faut comprendre criminelles amatrices dans le sens de non-professionnelles. D'ailleurs si on masculinise l'expression (criminels amateurs), ce sens-là est encore plus évident.
Toutefois, il y a un effet de style dans l'opposition des detectives qui connaissent leur métier aux criminelles amatrices.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je reste intrigué par cette formulation inhabituelle de _criminelles amatrices, _et de cette possibilité d'intervertir la nature grammaticale, avec grand changement de sens, entre les deux termes. Le _détective_ m'arrêtais, parce que je le voyais en policier ou en journaliste, apparemment à tort dans ce dernier cas, et j'aurais dû au contraire m'y arrêter un peu plus, car en France un policier lui-même n'est jamais dit un _détective_.

Voyons le TLFi (c'est moi qui bleute):


> *A.−* _Vx._ Policier anglais, spécialisé dans les enquêtes : [...]
> *B.−* _P. ext._ Personne qui, sans appartenir à la police officielle, se charge d'effectuer des enquêtes contre rémunération. _Un bon, un habile détective ; un détective amateur._


S'il s'agit de détectives amateurs, ou de détectives privés mis à contribution par un journal, le « métier » pourrait être, ironiquement, le sensationnel. Or sous cet angle, ces secrétaires ou autres qui seraient passionnées par l'idée de tuer leurs amants prennent corps, diablement corps.


----------



## giuseppegg

Merci, merci à tout le monde. Merci vraiment. Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé; une précision est cependant très très très important (@Karine): je deteste les jeux de mots, ; et un texte qui en offre à chaque page est vraiment cauchemardesque, à mon avis; un texte qui en offre à chaque page au traducteur (et au lecteur), je veux dire; j'ai des collègues qui aiment cela, et qui s'amusent à traduire des textes entièrement tissus de calembours. Moi, je préfére ne pas en trouver, surtout pas en trouver à chaque page, mais ... il se trouve que ce texte en offre pas mal. Et donc là - à cause de ce préjugé, on va dire - une association avec un mot italien m'a mis sur la mauvaise piste (amateur/amatore/amatrice ecc.). Voilà. 
Donc, pas de calembours, tant mieux, j'en suis soulagé. Mais il est vrai que l'association des deux termes est étrange, si j'ai bien compris. N'est-ce pas? (@Logospreference). Cela m'intrigue (les nuances, des nuances que j'aurais raté, par exemple)(l'emploi de "détective", auquel je n'avais pas fait gaffe, ecc.). G


----------



## Le-Petit-Prince

Lorsque j'ai vu l'interprétaion de "Logos", je me suis en effet interrogé : double sens ou n'allons nous pas au delà de ce que souhaitait l'auteur ? Dans le doute je me suis abstenu.

 Sachant que "matrice" en tant qu'utérus de la femme est un terme médical fort peu connu dans le langage courant, du moins dans le langage parlé en France. Donc hors milieu médical, on ne le rencontre que dans des oeuvres littéraires. Le terme est apparu en musique populaire chez Gérard Manset (Manset étant un auteur compositeur français lui-même assez confidentiel) dans une chanson éponyme qui est sortie dans les années 90 dans l'album contemporain au décès de l'humouriste Coluche, avec un texte qui lui était dédié. "Matrice tu m'as fait... Dans ton lit défait... " : mais pas sûr que beaucoup de gens aient compris. 

En effet à surinterpréter un texte on finit parfois par rendre un roman SAS de G. de V... à l'égal d'une Eugénie Grandet de Balzac.

Mais pour la circonstance je n'ai pas vraiment d'opinion. 

    Dans un langage plus rigoureux on dira en effet : "criminelle d'un jour, criminelle d'une nuit, criminelle d'un soir, criminelle par occasion", pour autant criminel(le) amateur/amatrice ne m'a pas dérangé, l'idée de "matrice" ne m'est pas venu spontanément. L'idée de "matrice" me serait venu si au contraire j'avais trouvé l'expression étrange, ce qui a été en revanche le cas pour "Logos".

L'important me semble ailleurs dans le cadre d'une traduction où l'on sait que l'on ne pourra pas transcrire tous les doubles sens, sans doute faut-il agir avec pragmatisme.

Pour moi ce petit jeu de mot justifié ou non n'apporte pas grand chose à l'intrigue, donc lors de la traduction on le passe à la trappe sans aucun état d'âme, néanmoins il aura toujours été intéressant d'évoquer la "possibité" du jeu de mot pour la culture personnelle des uns et des autres, donc j'inciterais toujours "Logos" à intervenir, peut-être avec un zest de prudence supplémentaire en indiquant la possibilité d'un double sens et en indiquant dans un contexte donné à quel degré le jeu de mot apporte ou non une idée importante au texte (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, tout au plus l'auteur fait de l'esprit et se fait plaisir).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Mais personne n'a donc vu que si on prend la piste - l'hypothèse - de ces professionnels du sensationnel que peuvent être les détectives amateurs et journalistes associés, ces amatrices du meurtre de leurs amants sont une vraie matrice de sensationnel ? L'auteur ne l'aurait donc pas fait exprès ? 

Si vous rencontrez dans un texte des _spirituelles animatrices_, je suis sûr qu'elles vont vous arrêter. Est-ce que la trouvaille sera pour autant bien exploitée, la question n'en vient que dans un deuxième temps. Mon problème ici est qu'il y avait semblait-il trouvaille, les criminelles amatrices, mais que la solution ne me venait pas toute cuite pour autant. 

Ce que je reconnais volontiers, c'est que s'il y a vraiment trouvaille et trouvaille bien exploitée, j'aurai eu de la chance : la chance de tomber sur un auteur à la hauteur, et la chance que Giuseppe se soit arrêté.


----------



## giuseppegg

Le petit prince, merci pour ces considerations précieuses. Matrice en italien peut aussi bien avoir le sens de "utérus". Votre raisonnement m'intéresse enormement. Le roman dont il est question est un texte avec des pretentions, donc j'ai une sorte de préjugé positif/négatif, pour ce qui concerne les sens cachés, aussi. Parfaitement d'accord sur le pragmatisme que vous souhaitez. Et aussi sur le plaisir de comprendre, de saisir toute possibilité, toute nuance, y comprises ces nuances que le traducteur va devoir écarter ou abandonner ou sacrifier. Très bien dit, c'est (le votre) LE message que les traducteurs littéraires essayent de faire 'passer' à chaque fois qu'on leur reproche de trop chercher, de trop demander à un texte, che cherche le soleil à 00:00, ecc. Merci, G


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

giueseppegg, franchement, te conforter dans l'idée qu'il s'agit ici d'un jeu de mots n'est vraiment pas te rendre service.
Je suis allée lire tout le passage en question, pas uniquement cette petite phrase  (tu connais l'importance du contexte !) et je n'y ai toujours pas vu de jeu de mots. Et pourtant, dans ma propre langue (comme toi sans doute), je les adore. 
Bon courage !


----------



## simenon

Je suis d'accord avec Karine. A mon avis, là il n'y a pas de jeu de mots. Et, je répète, selon moi là tu t'es laissé influencer par l'italien, où le mot correspondant à "amatrice" fait penser en premier lieu à "amant" et non pas à "dilettante". Voilà pourquoi, après, quand on s'aperçoit que amatrice = dilettante, on a tendence à y voir un jeu de mots.


----------



## simenon

Excusez-moi, j'avais envoyé le message deux fois.


----------



## giuseppegg

merci Simenon, merci Karine. Une précision ultérieure; quand je parle de jeux de mots je fais allusion (en me trompant sans doute) aux figures (figurae) di discours, pas aux figures en générale, mais à toute une famille de -
En tous cas, ce roman est vraiment trop (comment dirais-je?) complaisant de ce point de vue là: un seul exemple:
"Elle distingue facilement les flics en civil, circulant à leur aise entre les bureaux, des civils tout court qui entrent à reculons et se précipitent vers la sortie.".
Voilà, et je ne vais pas poser des questions, demander des suggestions sur ce point, parce que je saisis parfaitement le jeu, qui est tout simplement intraduisible. Je ne ferai pas l'effort, cela me dépasse,  G


----------



## giuseppegg

Merci Karine, merci Simenon. J'avais oublié d'ajouter que le narrateur ajoute une phrase, un commentaire qui reflet sans doute le point de vue du personnage: la femme qui lit le journal et l'article dont il est question de la sécretaire homicide. Cette femme est une meurtrière, et donc elle s'interesse aux faits divers, parce que elle cherche des infos sur son propre cas. Mais elle trouve le filet peu interessant: "Il n'y a aucun einsegnement à en tirer".
Je ne sais pas si cela peut ajouter quelque chose. G


----------



## Lly4n4

Bonjour à tous, je n'avais pas osé intervenir auparavant, mais outre le sens à mon sens évident (et unique ici) de "dilletantes", le jeu de mot que j'aurai pu relever aurait été "criminelles à matrices... d'imprimerie", c'est-à-dire des criminilles juste bonnes à mettre sous presse (oui, je fais aussi des doubles-sens horripilants). Ce sont des meutrières de pacotille, d'opérette, qui se font obligatoirement arrêter car novices, dont l'acte est réduit à trois mots au-dessus de la rubrique des chiens écrasés - tout cela faux pour le narrateur toujours libre de frapper.


----------



## giuseppegg

merci enormement, j'ai eu une idée: en italien on dit "du dimanche" pour rendre l'idée que tu suggères. Merci G


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Giuseppegg,

Amateur/amatrice signifie simplement non professionnel(le) ici. Je suis sûre que le mot existe en italien sans se prendre la tête.
Et on dit "du dimanche" en français aussi.


----------



## giuseppegg

chère Karine, en italien le mot equivalent signifie autre chose (dongiovanni); je ne peux pas utiliser un mot proche (amatoriale) parce que ça sonne très très mal. J'étais satisfait de ma nouvelle idée ("du dimanche"). Un traducteur doit, malheureusement, se prendre des libertés... Le sens maintenant est très clair. Ce n'est pas trop important, comme tu le dis, d'ajouter de l'ironie, de l'humour, je vous fais entièrement confiance. Sauf que, voilà, il fallait trouver une solution autre, par rapport à l'equivalent (exact) du mot franòais. Pense-tu qu'en italien, pour dire "amateur" (non professionnel(le), dilettante, occasionnel(le))
on utilise le mot français en italique, très très souvent (amateur/en amateur). Tout cela pour dire qu'il n'y a pas de complaisance,    
(j'aimerai ne pas me prendre la tête... je cherche des solutions). Merci encore G
ps.: le registre du morceau est soutenu-ironique, n'est-ce pas? (par ex.: "Il n'y a aucun enseignement à en tirer.")


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giuseppe,
Je partage l'opinion de Karine et de Nico, qu'il n'y a pas de jeu de mots dans ce "criminelles amatrices", lequel sonne par ailleurs aussi mal à mes oreilles en français qu'à toi le _mot proche_ italien dont tu parles...


----------



## giuseppegg

cher Matoupaschat, oui, je suis d'accord sur l'absence de jeux de mots, maintenant. Parfaitement d'accord. Mais je ne veux pas reproduire cet effet 'laid', parce que en italien ça sonne beaucoup plus laid, je t'assure... comment vas tu? (ça fait longtemps...), merci pour ton intervention G
ps.: le ps plus cauchemardesques sont ailleurs, dans ce texte (je vais créer un autre fil sur un de ces passages difficiles; @Matoupaschat: je t'attends avec anxieté


----------



## matoupaschat

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le féminin _amatrice_ m'écorche les oreilles, même s'il est exact. Pas de problème par contre avec amateur, je suis certainement sexiste, mais j'ai eu comme profs, il y a 50 ans, de vieux Jésuites qui ne plaisantaient pas avec la féminisation des mots  (ils préféraient parfois les petits garçons).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bien, je reprends un peu le « service », en reprenant à la lettre, comme édicté, nos _criminelles amatrices_ : il y aurait ainsi dans la  France d’aujourd’hui un département de la police composé non plus d’inspecteurs mais de détectives, avec en son sein une unité dédiée aux criminels amateurs, elle-même divisée entre la section dédiée aux hommes criminels et la section dédiée aux femmes criminelles, comme chez le coiffeur. Car jamais on ne parlerait de spécialistes dont le métier serait de débusquer les criminelles amatrices en y englobant les criminels amateurs hommes.

  Sur le fond, je crois qu’il faudrait très bien connaître l’auteur, qui n’est pas forcément une Pierre Desproges, avant de se faire une opinion solide sur la portée réelle de ces fameuses criminelles amatrices.


----------



## giuseppegg

ah, mais cela change tout. Je n'avais pas saisi cet aspect du 'problème'. Veuillez bien excuser mon O.T. (on dit off topic en français dans les forums?): qu'en penses tu des formes du genre "auteure"? il m'arrive d'écrire auteure, si je parle de Yourcenar, par exemple. Je me rappelle avoir eu une conversation il y a longtemps avec une critique (Lucette Finas) qui était contre, et qui me disait qu'il y a des gens qui disent aussi "auteuse" (!!!). Merci Matou., G

@Logospreference: merci pour vos précisions, le grand problème pour moi est que l'auteure est inconnue; ce roman est sa première épreuve, 
ps.: quant à détective, je me demande s'il s'agit d'une désignation générique, que cet auter(e) nous donne distraitement, ou bien si dans l'article dont il est question (le filet que le personnage lit dans un café) les détectives sont effectivement des enquereurs autres, par rapport aux policiers... (détectives privés?)

ps.: je me suis trompé! deux messages de suite... je ne sais pas comment les unir; je vous prie de m'excuser


----------



## giuseppegg

@Logospreference: merci pour vos précisions, le grand problème pour moi est que l'auteure est inconnue; ce roman est sa première épreuve,


----------

